# RIP Ariel. I miss you.



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw that is so sad.  How did she die? :shock:
She was really pretty, may she rest in peace.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

We're not sure how. She was pretty old (around 25+), but when they found her, she had no fur on her head or front legs. There was no blood though. They're not sure.

She was pretty, especially in the summer when she lost her winter fur.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Poor girl! It's always sad when something you love dies, 
my husband just lost his kitten and even though he's a 
man, he's having a hard time handling it.

She was a lovely little horse, now the angels have her
to ride in heaven! Be strong, no one can take away 
your memories! *hugs*


----------

